# Canadian RTH Bows Packages?



## seawind (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm on PEI and we have no Compound bow specialists here.

I already ordered a Parker Wildfire RTH Kit from huntersfriend.com for my Son. *I have not ordered mine yet as I really want to buy in Canada*

Is there a place in Canada that is competitive and sets up a complete bow package like Hunter Friend, at competitive prices?

I would rather shop at home. Sure I can find a bow on line but I have no way of knowing the quality of their tuning, and as I add accessories, the price goes through the roof on the few CDN sites I found. 

We are new to Bow hunting, and don't know much. I need the bow tuned before I get it and arrows to fit etc. Hunters friend was just so easy for our first bow purchase as Bow dummies. 

I want the loaded bow (Sight, rest quiver) arrows, Case, release, stabilizer - 
silencers etc. 

Anyway, would be glad to hear from some one on this. The Closer east the better.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Most Canadian Archery shops sell ready to hunt packages. While they may not have the fancy website like Hunters friend, buying Canadian can work out to your benefit. If you buy from a Canadian retailer you wont pay PST(so long as they are from outside your home province), as well, you wont pay brokerage fees charged by many international shipping companies. With the strong Canadian dollar, the price you pay in Canada is very competitve as well. We have 2 shops here in Manitoba that do a great job: www.archerybymail.com
www.nationalarcherysupply.com


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Basic compound bow assembly is not hard - a novice can do a basic setup in a few minutes with a minimum of instruction. Lots of info here, and no shortage of people who can help you set-by-step. Your best bet, if there's no shop, is to find an experienced shooter in your area and get help in person if you need it.

If you know what draw weight and draw length you need, there's nothing that you can't do yourself at home that anyone can "tune" for you without you being there and shooting the bow. All you need is a set of Allen wrenches.

The Wildfire is an excellent choice. Draw length modules are easy to change. The Outfitter package is usually pretty close to being set up right out of the box, but you will have to check it over to make sure the rest is properly positioned, the peep sight is set at YOUR required position, and then you'll have to sight it in.


----------



## seawind (Apr 21, 2008)

*Whats up with National?*



Xs24-7 said:


> www.archerybymail.com
> www.nationalarcherysupply.com


Thanks for the reply. I am certain there are good shops in Canada, but we have none on PEI so I'm stuck looking on the www. I did email National Archery and got no replies -There online email link was not working- but got it at another par of the site and no response. Then I called the Phone number - the Voice mail Box was filled up it said - and I called in the middle of the day and no answer? Need I say that did not boost my confidence!
Anyway, I will check the other www you provided me right now.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Is New Brunswick too far for you to travel? 

I'm in Nova Scotia but if you come to: http://archery.14.forumer.com (most popular forum for the maritimes) and ask, I'm sure some of the boys from New Brunswick can direct you to the nearest shop. I believe there is someone in Moncton...

Sometimes going there in person can avoid you getting a bow that is too long or too short for your draw lenght. Same goes with draw weight, you don't want to over bow your son or yourself.

Cheers,


----------



## seawind (Apr 21, 2008)

*Archerybymail*



Xs24-7 said:


> Most Canadian Archery shops sell ready to hunt packages. While they may not have the fancy website like Hunters friend, buying Canadian can work out to your benefit. If you buy from a Canadian retailer you wont pay PST(so long as they are from outside your home province), as well, you wont pay brokerage fees charged by many international shipping companies. With the strong Canadian dollar, the price you pay in Canada is very competitve as well. We have 2 shops here in Manitoba that do a great job: www.archerybymail.com
> www.nationalarcherysupply.com


Thanks for the Archery by Mail link easy to use www. Have you ever used them personally?


----------



## seawind (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the Forum link. I'll be checking it out for help!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

If all else fails look up The Bow Shop, in Waterloo, Ontario. http://www.bow-shop.com/They are great people and always willing to help. They also have decently priced bow packages. They do answer the phone and their e-mails. They also have an 800 number.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Archerybymail is the website for Heights Archery, they have 400+ bows in stock, and should have something to suit. The website is currently undergoing some updates, so if you dont see what you are looking for, send them an email and they can get it sorted for you. They stock all major brands, with over 300 bows in stock.




seawind said:


> Thanks for the Archery by Mail link easy to use www. Have you ever used them personally?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I will second using The Bow Shop in Waterloo. They are very experienced in setting up bows and shipping them. Heck they have even shipped a bow to Iraq.... now that is tough.

Give them a call (always better than e-mail) 1-519-746-8139 or 1-866-257-7271 They answer as Shooters Choice... that is the name of the complex they are in.... just ask for The Bow Shop. They should be able to help you.

Tell them Chris and Leigh-Ann sent you


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*great place to shop .....*



Miss Pink said:


> If all else fails look up The Bow Shop, in Waterloo, Ontario. http://www.bow-shop.com/They are great people and always willing to help. They also have decently priced bow packages. They do answer the phone and their e-mails. They also have an 800 number.


The Bow Shop's one of the best around, definately worth the call in my books


----------



## nashwaakarcher (Apr 13, 2008)

Not defending National Archery Supply but I was on their website yesterday and they have posted that they had email problems for the past 3 weeks which is now solved. They were not receiving emails. Why they didn't answer your phone calls I don't know. I have ordered from them twice since January without any problem, except that it takes 3 to 4 days before they ship your order. 

Overall I give them a :thumbs_up


----------



## Clarkie (Apr 26, 2008)

*Apa*

APA is a canadian company I think. Nice bows with lots of practical features...


----------



## seawind (Apr 21, 2008)

*Thanks*



nashwaakarcher said:


> Not defending National Archery Supply but I was on their website yesterday and they have posted that they had email problems for the past 3 weeks which is now solved. They were not receiving emails. Why they didn't answer your phone calls I don't know. I have ordered from them twice since January without any problem, except that it takes 3 to 4 days before they ship your order.
> 
> Overall I give them a :thumbs_up


I'm connected with them now. That big Posty about their Web Contact problems on the top of their sight was because of me I think :wink: Someone here contacted them about my problem. 
Thanks for the reply


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

nashwaakarcher said:


> Not defending National Archery Supply but I was on their website yesterday and they have posted that they had email problems for the past 3 weeks which is now solved. They were not receiving emails. Why they didn't answer your phone calls I don't know. I have ordered from them twice since January without any problem, except that it takes 3 to 4 days before they ship your order.
> 
> Overall I give them a :thumbs_up


The reason the calls are not being answered is that they are trying to get a big and better shop up and running and they are short on man power to answer calls, Email them and they will get back to you Jason and Seth are keeping up with the emails once an hour they are checked but they do not have the man power to answer the phone all the time if they did they would not be able to get anything done


----------

